# 1:48 model Mary Janes?



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I've googled and searched as I can. Does anyone know where I can get some 1:48 model marijuana plants? I need a bunch for my trailer park, of course . . .


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

What does it look like?


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

maybe you need to grow it to scale


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

josef said:


> What does it look like?


From my personal garden!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Here you go Hemp and Poppy - it is HO scale but I'll bet you'll find a way to make it grow.... Just cut and stack them. HobbyLinc has a lot of plants that could be made to look like the real Mary Jane. Just don't try smoking them...

http://www.hobbylinc.com/busch-plants-hemp-and-poppy-ho-scale-model-railroad-grass-earth-1250


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Mention pot and you have me smokin'. I don't know how to do this but you can do 3D models of hemp to any size you want. It looks pretty cool.

http://www.sharecg.com/v/65787/

PS search cannabis plant models or hemp plant models.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

somebody's probably done it as a shapeways model?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

This is too funny.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Aye...let's step into da train room an' twist up a spliff, mon...


----------



## KevinE (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe you stumbled on an new smoke flavour for Mega Steam to develop


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Wood, good find on the scale plants. I couldn't locate anything close.



KevinE said:


> Maybe you stumbled on an new smoke flavour for Mega Steam to develop


That would be funny.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wood, I appreciate the link to HobbyLinc. I ordered some of the 1:87 plants, and hopefully they will look like small, just started plants in 1:48.


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

A recent visit to Colorado makes me think that you might consider using the smaller HO plants, and model a makeshift, somewhat run down, greenhouse. On the other hand, you could model a well-kept pristine greenhouse next to a run down trailer. 

Right outside of Colorado Springs is a huge greenhouse very close to the highway.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Too funny


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A visit to Colorado and you could just pick up some of the real thing!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A visit to Colorado and you could just pick up some of the real thing!


Then I might have too much smoke in the train room!:la:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is a real risk Lee.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Then I might have too much smoke in the train room!:la:


Yea but you won't care. :hah:


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I wonder if Cheech and Chong have a layout? Up in smoke railroad!!


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

who has the brownies? I am getting the munchies


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What flavor brownies are you looking for? Are these the ones?

http://www.theweedblog.com/how-to-make-the-perfect-marijuana-brownies/


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

those would work


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the question should be posted over on OGR, to see what happens.


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

My guess Ed is the *BIG DELETE BUTTON*:goofball:


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I must be naive. I thought you were looking for girl's shoes.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Don't feel bad Bob. I thought he was talking about these.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> Don't feel bad Bob. I thought he was talking about these.
> 
> View attachment 82554


I suppose, we're just not that hip.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh come on Bob! You know the movie _Reefer Madness _was true. All this stuff they've been throwing at us that last few years about it being safe is just lies, lies I tell you!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

There were five months, in 1970, after my first wife departed, and I hit an oak tree, head on, with a Corvette. I somewhat remember some very hazy, lazy times, but the days after September 30th were absolute hell. In a body cast for eight months, were my version of the effects of reefer, and all things madness.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Eight months in a body cast and they'd have needed a padded room for me next!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Eight months in a body cast and they'd have needed a padded room for me next!


I couldn't go whacky. I was spending too much time inventing ways to reach all those itchy places.


----------

